# Japanese SSBBW Cutie



## one_bruddah (Aug 3, 2008)

I just love her smile.  

View attachment 62985_250_334.jpg


----------



## Rowan (Aug 3, 2008)

she's cute...


does she know you're posting her pic?


----------



## IrishBard (Aug 3, 2008)

Wow!!!!!
:blush::bow::smitten::wubu:


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 3, 2008)

she's adorable!


----------



## Totmacher (Aug 3, 2008)

Who is this vision?


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Aug 4, 2008)

oh my, yes.


----------



## fanofdimensions (Aug 4, 2008)

I love how nice and round she is, she can roll on top of me and squash me any time with that big well fed belly!


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow, what a hottie! :smitten:


----------



## EmpressFat (Aug 4, 2008)

Ive been trying to find her, whats her name? I saw a video of her once and It was amazing!


----------



## mvdk (Aug 6, 2008)

one_bruddah, what happened to your yahoo group? Has it simply moved?

Cheers.


----------

